# RibbonX XML Lexicon/Language reference



## hatman (Jul 30, 2009)

So I get XML to the extent I need it for building or customizing a Ribbon.  I have found several examples, both in PED, and on the web.  I tracked down the Schema file, though I'm not sure I can really use it for what I am looking for.  What types of buttons are available?  What properties exist for each item?  What enumerated values are legal for each property?  What methods are available?  I keep expecting to be able to find a lexicon or lenguage reference on msdn.microsoft.com, but all I find are examples and how to's for specific applications, without a language reference.  I'd like to be able to build a nice rich User Interface that looks professional for a dictator application, but I'm struggling with teh fundamental language.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RoryA (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you had a look at Patrick Schmid's site?


----------



## hatman (Jul 30, 2009)

rorya said:


> Have you had a look at Patrick Schmid's site?


 
Nope, I had not uncovered this one.  Lots of good resources, some of which I had stumbled on, though I didn't understand the context of some of teh articles.  I think I see what I am looking for buried in there.  They don't make it easy to find, do they?

Thanx!


----------



## RoryA (Jul 30, 2009)

hatman said:


> They don't make it easy to find, do they?


 
Are you talking about the controls on the Ribbon, or the documentation now?


----------



## hatman (Jul 30, 2009)

rorya said:


> Are you talking about the controls on the Ribbon, or the documentation now?


 
I meant the documentation, but it could easily apply to the controls too.


----------



## xld (Jul 30, 2009)

Get hold of Ken Puls' book, it is invaluable.

Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/RibbonX-Customizing-Office-2007-Ribbon/dp/0470191112/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 30, 2009)

Bob's right. Ken, Robert & Teresa's book has about the most comprehensive printed out listing of all the various properties and walks you through a lot of customization examples. Like you say PED2 has a chapter. And Rory's given you Patrick Schmid's site. About the only other good resource that hasn't been mentioned is Ron de Bruin's site: http://www.rondebruin.nl/

I'd say Ron & Ken are the two MS *Excel* MVP's that have done the most playing around with the Ribbon.


----------



## hatman (Jul 30, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Bob's right. Ken, Robert & Teresa's book has about the most comprehensive printed out listing of all the various properties and walks you through a lot of customization examples. Like you say PED2 has a chapter. And Rory's given you Patrick Schmid's site. About the only other good resource that hasn't been mentioned is Ron de Bruin's site: http://www.rondebruin.nl/
> 
> I'd say Ron & Ken are the two MS *Excel* MVP's that have done the most playing around with the Ribbon.


 

Cool.  Ron's site looks like it will be invaluable.  But I may need to break down and buy the book... not sure.  Thanx much!  I'm glad I asked, because PED just didn't go deep enough for me on this topic, and many of the detailed documentation is buried pretty low down on a Google search.


----------



## xld (Jul 30, 2009)

RibbonX is good because you can read it and learn (a good chapter on XML), but it is also an invaluable reference, so you can keep returning to it.


----------



## xld (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't forget the CustomUI Editor, http://openxmldeveloper.org/articles/customuieditor.aspx. It is a poor tool, but poor is better than nothing.

Also, a couple of good resources for images, ids and so on

2007 Office System Document: Lists of Control IDs
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=6365496

2007 Office System Add-In: Icons Gallery
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...25-93e8-4ed4-8385-74d0f7661318&displaylang=en

Some more links

Customizing the 2007 Office Fluent Ribbon for Developers (Part 1 of 3)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa338202.aspx

Customizing the 2007 Office Fluent Ribbon for Developers (Part 2 of 3)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa338199.aspx

Customizing the 2007 Office Fluent Ribbon for Developers (Part 3 of 3)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa722523.aspx


----------



## hatman (Jul 30, 2009)

xld said:


> Don't forget the CustomUI Editor, http://openxmldeveloper.org/articles/customuieditor.aspx. It is a poor tool, but poor is better than nothing.


 
Better than using Notepad, which is how I began as I started applying the applicable text of PED.  In addition to it's advertised (though limited) functionality, it also edits the .rels file to add a pointer to the newly created customUI.xml file... a small, though frustrating, tidbit that PED neglected to mention.  While you could create the xml file without the editor, if you really wanted to, I'm not sure how one would build the pointer in the .rels file...


----------



## hatman (Jul 30, 2009)

xld said:


> Don't forget the CustomUI Editor, http://openxmldeveloper.org/articles/customuieditor.aspx. It is a poor tool, but poor is better than nothing.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


<o></o>
 <o></o>
Better than using Notepad, which is how I began as I started applying the applicable text of PED.  In addition to it's advertised (though limited) functionality, it also edits the .rels file to add a pointer to the newly created customUI.xml file... a small, though frustrating, tidbit that PED neglected to mention.  While you could create the xml file without the editor, if you really wanted to, I'm not sure how one would build the pointer in the .rels file...<o></o>
<o> </o>


----------



## ZVI (Jul 30, 2009)

Have a look on this free and easy to use tool: DataPig Custom Button Builder for Excel 2007

_This utility allows you to add your own custom tabs and buttons to the Excel 2007 Ribbon without dealing with XML or complicated RibbonX code.  You simply fill out a table and select your output method.  With this utility, even an intermediate Excel user can create custom user interfaces that tie back to existing macros. Source code is free for all to see and build upon.  (For MS Excel 2007)_


----------



## xld (Jul 31, 2009)

hatman said:


> Better than using Notepad, which is how I began as I started applying the applicable text of PED.  In addition to it's advertised (though limited) functionality, it also edits the .rels file to add a pointer to the newly created customUI.xml file... a small, though frustrating, tidbit that PED neglected to mention.  While you could create the xml file without the editor, if you really wanted to, I'm not sure how one would build the pointer in the .rels file...



I don't use images in the Custom XML, I hold files and load them via getImage callbacks.


----------



## XL-Dennis (Aug 1, 2009)

Hatman et al,

Thanks for buying the second edition of PED. Like the first edition the second edition assumes that the reader have a basic knowledge and skill with Excel and its related technologies. 

We invite all buyers of the book to discuss and ask questions related to PED at the following forum: http://proexceldev.net 

I'm already convinced that we in the next edition of PED will delve into manipulation of Open XML Excel files in a various way without involving the Excel client. It will require a deeper coverage of the Open XML file format.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 3, 2009)

Download Visual Basic 2005 Express. If you create your XML there you will get command completion as in VBA. 

Denis


----------

